# Are you from California?



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We have ALOT of CA member's since I am from CA I was wondering how many we have and how spread out over the state.

I am from Norcal about 1 1/2hrs north of Sac, in Butte County


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Southern Cali, L.A


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I wanna live is Cali 

How big is California, sorry not hijacking the thread haha


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I love living in california! U def should move down here! I believe Norcal and southcal are both pretty large so I"m guessing pretty big lol ??


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't but I used too. lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

ashes said:


> I love living in california! U def should move down here! I believe Norcal and southcal are both pretty large so I"m guessing pretty big lol ??


LOL i live WAYYYYY down in New Zealand by Australia


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

I live in the Bay Area - Fremont California -. Lovin it!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holly I think I'm about 45 mins north of you. Tehama Co


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

From.. yes! Born in Long Beach Also lived in Stockton, now im in Canada tho


----------



## BluePitBoi (May 18, 2010)

*CALI LOVE!!*

*SOUTHERN CALI, LOVE IT!*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nope nope, WA state born and raised.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Born in Fresno, moved out of CA when we were kids....Still go back to visit though.....


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> LOL i live WAYYYYY down in New Zealand by Australia


Im the same..lol..born in New Zealand but living in Australia!..

frik me i so wana move to cali aswell..my mums been there next time im going with her haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

California gurls, we're undeniable
Fine, fresh, beers, we got it on top
West Coast represent, now put your hands up 


You could travel the world
But nothing comes close to the Golden Coast
Once you party with us
You'll be falling in love 

From California Gurls. Katy Perry and Snoop Dogg! The video is awesome but a bit to frisky for me to post on the forum.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope nope,

From the East Coast sunshine state/FL .. But I'd love to visit Northern Cali, looks beautiful, especially the vineyards.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Northern CA is the best. 
Here's some pics from out here


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm from the San Fernando Valley _ _ _ _ (rhymes with corn ) capitol of the world hahahaha, but now reside in Lancaster, CA (Antelope Valley) about 65 miles North of L.A. also known as The High Desert.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Nes we got our old dog Mary Jane from a kennel in your area. Have you ever heard of White Cloud Kennels? They breed Johnson and Stansbury type American Bulldogs.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Hey Nes we got our old dog Mary Jane from a kennel in your area. Have you ever heard of White Cloud Kennels? They breed Johnson and Stansbury type American Bulldogs.


Nope haven't heard of them, but then again I haven't really researched what type of kennels and stuff are in my area.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Southern CA here


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There stud Muggs was one of the smartest dogs. He knew like 30 commands and could even sneeze on command it was cute  They moved a while back I think to Canada, where they were from.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I live right next door to Cali. Las vegas, Nevada BABY!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

kg420 said:


> There stud Muggs was one of the smartest dogs. He knew like 30 commands and could even sneeze on command it was cute  They moved a while back I think to Canada, where they were from.


I don't blame them for leaving 



RileyRoo said:


> I live right next door to Cali. Las vegas, Nevada BABY!


:thumbsup: I've been there too many times to keep count


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You keep your drivers out of my state.
I am from WA :3


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> California gurls, we're undeniable
> Fine, fresh, beers, we got it on top
> West Coast represent, now put your hands up
> 
> ...


We have one too!

Brrrrr it's cold in here,it must be Seattle in the atmosphere
I said Brrrrr it's cold in here,it must be Seattle in the atmosphere
I said oh e oh e oh rain rain rain
oh e oh e oh 206~

don't ask.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> You keep your drivers out of my state.
> I am from WA :3


FOR REALS! I am so use to CA drivers I could not belive how nice the drive was thru AZ and NM to get Xena. All the drivers had actually proper driving manners. Even if they where speeding they did it with manners


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

im in the armpit of CA .. good ol Bakersfield, borderline central/so cal.. 4.5 hrs west of Vegas..


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

So.cal Representative right here Orange County used to live in L.A but i got into too much trouble in my younger days, Been here for 25yrs and will never move out! I love this place , I love Nor cal too i have family up there vacaville,San Mateo and So.San Fran.


----------



## raSSbot (Sep 4, 2010)

CALI - Checkin in.  
Los Angeles to be exact. Home of the


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in SoCal behind the Orange Curtain!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We were suppose to go down to Orange Co. For Thanksgiving but I'm not sure now. Riverside is a long way for us on the Harley and it's gunna be mighty cold on the road lol.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

raSSbot said:


>


:thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

OAKLAND CALIFORNIA, theres so many PIts out here they should make it the city dog! it would help alot on keeping them safer.
anyways yeah EAST OAKLAND to be more precise!

by the way saw someone post lakers, so had to add....ALSO HOME OF THE FIRST PLACE OAKLAND RAIDERS!!!!!


----------

